# Powerbook 12" et TV



## Macmao (2 Février 2005)

Salut, donc voilà j'ai vu pas mal de sujets à ce propos sur le forum mais j'ai rien trouvé qui puisse répondre à mon problème. Aujourd'hui j'ai reçu l'adpatateur mini DVI- S vidéo pour brancher mon powerbook 12" à ma TV. J'ai branché comme il fallait... seulement voilà l'image sur ma TV est complètement brouillée, comme si je captais mal une chaine... J'ai essayé toutes les resolutions... la je suis en 640X480 avec un taux de raffraichissement de 60 Hz pour la TV et toujours rien, c'est brouillé...Quand je demande d'étalonner il me dit que l'étallonage de l'écran est impossible...
Chui un peu perdu... Une idée serait la bienvenue...Merci


----------



## Dino (2 Février 2005)

Il n'y aurait pas une histoire de reglages PAL/SECAM ?


----------



## Macmao (2 Février 2005)

J'ai bien tenté plusieurs fois de cliquer sur PAL/SECAM dans la section "couleur" dans les préférences moniteurs... Mais il ne se passe rien, quand je clique dessus j'ai le signal sonore d'alerte... Il se remet toujours automatiquement sur Profil Générique RVB...
Alors soit il y a un souci avec ma TV ou soit il y a un truc que j'ai pas capté sur le mac....
Puis en branchant mon moniteur VGA j'ai jamais eu de soucis, je l'ai étalonné et tout sans soucis...
J'espere ne pas avoir acheté l'adaptateur minidvi-s video pour rien...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

Il faut pas d'abord allumer la TV ou le Mac en premier?


----------



## woulf (2 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il faut pas d'abord allumer la TV ou le Mac en premier?



Rien à voir. Je ne m'en suis jamais soucié et ça a toujours très bien marché.

Il faudrait que tu essaies sur une autre télévision, on pourrait déjà éventuellement exclure un problème.


----------



## Macmao (2 Février 2005)

Donc ! Après un petit peu de déménagement, j'ai connecté mon pc à la TV directement de la sortie sVidéo de sa Geforce..., et bien ça a marché du premier coup, en couleur en 800x600 avec un taux de rafraîchissement de 60 Hz... Donc déjà c'est ni le câble s-vidéo ni la TV... 
Je suis plutôt dégouté là, et avec le alubook c'est toujours brouillé  
Donc quel est le souci, mon adaptateur reçu hier serait-il mort? Ou alors c'est la mac qui a un souci?
A l'aide...


----------



## Macmao (3 Février 2005)

Pas d'avis, pas d'idées ???


----------



## Macmao (5 Février 2005)

Ma télévision est toujours détectée comme "moniteur de type inconnu"...
Pourquoi ?


----------



## Dino (5 Février 2005)

moi j'avais eu un problème un peu du même style avec mon pc et ca s'est résolu en branchant mon cable sur la péritel de la télé via un adaptateur.
peut-etre est-ce déja ta configuration mais si ce n'est pas le cas essais de t'en faire préter un pour tester.


----------



## Macmao (5 Février 2005)

Je viens d'essayer avec un adaptateur péritelSvidéo et j'obtiens le même résultat...J'ai également essayé sur une autre TV...Pareil...

Et dire que ça marche avec le Portable Toshiba de mon frangin... Je suis trop vert


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2005)

Moi aussi je bloque là ! 

Je viens de brancher mon ibook sur ma tele via adaptateur - péritel ca devrait marcher en logique mais mon probleme est le suivant : 

Il y a quelques temps j'ai branché mon ibook sur un écran LCD et j'ai glissé la barre de menus + le dock sur l'ecran externe via préférences systeme et n'ayant pas reflechie à ma tele j'ai laissé les reglages tels quels, donc maintenant lorsque je branche mon ibook sur la tele je n'ai aucune possiblité de faire des reglages (la seule fenetre qui apparait sur mon ibook est celle pour le réglage de ce dernier). De plus quand je branche mon ordi à la tele j'ai la meme chose que macmao sans avoir la possibilité de faire des réglages !!!

Comment réinitialiser les paramètres Moniteurs ? Je n'ai pas d'ecran externe sous la main.
Comment récuperer ma barre de menus et mon dock ?

Help Help !!!!

Merci de votre aide 
MamaCass


----------



## Macmao (5 Février 2005)

Moi j'en suis à me demander si c'est pas 10.3.7 qui déconne, et attendre 10.3.8 et les mise à jour NIVIDIA... 
C'est peut être mon passé PCiste qui ressort...arf...
MamaCass je compatis....


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2005)

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution pour récupérer ma barre de menus et mon dock.
J'ai zappé la PRAM, c'est comme ca qu'on dit, non ? 

Donc j'ai retrouvé mes deux fenetres lorsque je connectais ma télé, cool. (ca va pas durer longtemps)

Mais bon un probleme ne venant jamais seul, ma télé est détecté comme moniteur VGA, super ! (gggrrrrr)    

J'ai fait une petite recherche sur macG et j'ai trouvé un sujet qui en parlait j'ai donc suivi les conseils donnés (au démarrage Pomme-alt-T-V et pomme-alt-A-V) mais toujours rien de neuf ma télé est toujours un moniteur VGA donc unique réglage au niveau de la résolution et non les trucs comme Pal Secam et autres !

C'est pas possible ça ! Il doit bien avoir une solution

Quelqu'un ?
Merci

MamaCass


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2005)

personne pour aider une jeune fille en détresse ?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2005)

Bon apres maintes et maintes reflexions, je cherche, je cherche et apres plusieurs essais ma tele est toujours detectée comme moniteur VGA.

Je me demandais si l'installation de Screen Spaning doctor n'y était pas pour quelqueschose ? 
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Sinon comment supprimer le patch ?

Merci
MamaCass


----------



## vudish (13 Janvier 2006)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en suis à me demander si c'est pas 10.3.7 qui déconne


 Je peux te rassurer, la 10.4.3 presente le même probleme, je viens de le tester!


----------



## XavH (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut 
Quentends-tu par "image brouillée" ?
Je viens de (re)faire le test chez moi avec mon PB 12" 1.33 : j'ai branché l'adaptateur portable allumé, puis cable composite sur la télé. Après les deux "passages écran bleu" (normal), la recopie d'écran fonctionne, mais c'est sur que la qualité n'est pas top !!! (impossible de lire les écriture sur le bureau en résolution 1024x768).
Dans "préférences systeme/moniteurs", il me propose directement les deux fenetres correspondant aux deux écrans : celui du portable et le NTSC/PAL, avec résolution 1024x768 pour les deux, millions de couleurs et rafraichissement 50 Hz.
Je suis en systeme 10.3.9 mais de mémoire ça fonctionnait avec les versions précédentes.
T'as personne près de chez toi qui aurait un adaptateur pour vérifier ? (je suis dans le 72, si t'es pas loin...)
Si cela a pu t'aider...
Xav


----------



## Macmao (16 Janvier 2006)

Ahah elle est bien bonne !
On ressort mon vieux sujet...
Sauf que maintenant j'ai le dernier PB 15 HD pouces donc plus de problèmes ahah !

:rateau: :love:


----------



## Imaginus (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca fonctionne sans probleme avec mon Powerbook 12" et mon PowerMac idem...

Certaines teloches sont recalcitrantes.
Suffit de demarré l'ecran avant le powerbook pour que celui ci chope la synchro. Mais de memoire j'ai jamais eu a faire ce type de manip sur un mac... C'etait plutot sur PC... 

Ah oui et on attaque un ecran en 800X600 50-60hz selon le modele en PAL/SECAM. Le NTSC c'est pour les ecrans compatibles avec cette norme evidement. Quand à la definition on augmente que si l'ecran la supporte sinon faut evidement eviter...


----------



## vudish (18 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Certaines teloches sont recalcitrantes.
> Suffit de demarré l'ecran avant le powerbook pour que celui ci chope la synchro. Mais de memoire j'ai jamais eu a faire ce type de manip sur un mac... C'etait plutot sur PC...


 qu'entend tu par récalcitrante? parce que la j'ai essaye sur 2 TV, en demarrant avant et apres, en rca et en svideo, et rien.
Le mac detecte un "moniteur inconnu" et non une TV, l'image ressemble a du secam decode en pal, les couleurs psychedeliques en moins.
petite précision supplementaire, j'utilise un adaptateur mini-dvi


----------



## misstic (29 Janvier 2006)

Hello,
je sais pas si ca va avancer le schmilblick, mais j'ai un problème presque similaire. 
Ca fait plus d'un an que j'utilise la sortie mini-truc de mon imac vers ma tv 
(apres avoir de memoire un peu galeré pour trouver la bonne resoultuion et frequence) 
et depuis le début janvier environ, CA NE FONCTIONNE PLUS ! argh argh argh, 
j'ai essayé de retrouver mes reglages mais rien, mon ecran de TV reste bleu.... 
je crois me souvenir que ca fonctionnait avec du 640*480 en 50hz je crois 
avec PAL/secam dans les prefs couleurs... 
peut etre une frequence qui a disparue des prefs lors d'une mise à jour de mac os X ???

quoi qu'il en soit, c'est souvent le probleme, 
trouver pile poil la resolution et frequence que la tv supporte...


Suite au prochain numero !


----------



## vudish (6 Février 2006)

pour mon cas, le coeur du pb reside dans le fait que mes teles sont reconnues comme ecrans VGA, et non comme tele. Du coup, je n'ai ni pal, ni 50Hz.
Et du coup j'aimerais bien forcer la detection, si il y a moyen
renseignement pris, ma machine sort  du vga et non du dvi, juste la prise est etrange.


----------

